# Goat Vegetation Removal businesses?



## Squidgette (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey! I was just wondering if anyone else on here owns a goat vegetation removal business? Rent out goats? Goat Landscaping? Something like that?

I own Greedy Goats of NWA (www.greedygoats.com) and sometimes I just want to chat with others who understand about the weird things on the job...when I get time! Lol. Business has been great.

:goattruck:

Thanks!

Connie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad business is good. Even if we don't own a vegetation removal business, we could probably sympathize.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Connie are you on Facebook?

There is a business called "The Goatscaping Company" that I follow. It is very interesting and they seem to be doing quite well and get some big contracts! They do residential, commercial, and municipal facilities. 

I bet you could touch base with them and compare strategies!


----------



## Squidgette (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank, Katey, I'm following them now! There are several others on Facebook that I follow, too. 
Here is our page: https://www.facebook.com/GreedyGoatsofNWA

It is a weird business, to be sure!

Connie


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We do! We are Billy's Goats located in Maryland. Such a fun business to be in.


----------



## Squidgette (Feb 29, 2012)

I love how excited people are to see the goats! :wahoo:
They just LOVE the goats!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I tried bringing my goats to my neighbors to help with his weed problems. It didn't work out as well as we thought. For one, my goats are too well fed and they are picky (like all goats). The first day, they ate his lilac bushes. The second day, they limped all his trees. The third day I saw some of the sage bushes were gone so I asked it the goats helped. He said he pulled them himself. The fourth day I told him to sit with the goats and they'd follow him and would eat around him. They did not. On the fifth day, he gave up and I took the goats home. Goats were happy to be home.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Its the reason I have my goats - I bought them to eat brush at the golf course where I work. I used temporary fences and moved them area to area. It worked out well, and people loved them. Made the newspapers, etc. Unfortunately, a new ownership came in and "fired"' my goats, much to the memberships dismay. I now keep them happy and spoiled at my small farm doing the same job. btw, each day members ask about them - they are missed!


----------



## Squidgette (Feb 29, 2012)

Catahoula, I agree that this is not nearly as easy as it sounds! It was a good try. Goats are just trouble and wrangling them around can be challenging.  Hope your neighbor was a good sport!

Connie


----------



## Squidgette (Feb 29, 2012)

SeventeenFarms, That sucks! Sounds like you had a good thing going and the new owner just doesn't get it. It is nice that the members ask about them.  Maybe some of them need to hire your goats? Or, at least sign a petition to re-instate them at their old job. ;-) Besides, goats and golf courses just go together!

California
http://golfweek.com/news/2010/oct/26/golf-courses-employ-goats-maintenance/

Boston





Michigan
http://www.golfcoursearchitecture.n...aintain-course/3464/Default.aspx#.ViWYWOxVhBc

http://www.pga.com/news/golf-buzz/weed-eaters-goats-clean-illinois-course

http://www.asgca.org/industry-news/375-golf-course-uses-goats-to-trim-grass

http://www.takepart.com/article/2012/08/21/golf-eco-lawn-mower-look-out-goats-hole-nine

...and, many more! Wow!

Okay, got to go call my local golf course now!!!

Connie


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.prlog.org/11951732-great...arth-friendly-method-to-clear-underbrush.html

one of a few articles that appeared in local papers re my project. Its upsetting that they were "fired" by newer management, but it is what it is. The members have talked about a petition, but I cant get in the middle of it. Its good though, that other courses are using goats. I would consider renting mine out, but its hard to do unless I do it full time and had a big herd, and I could watch them. If nothing else, during the two years they came to the course they educated many people about goats and natural brush control. Meanwhile, they are now our very spoiled pets and keep our farm in check, follow us around when loose, hang with the horses and chickens and are very happy. And I and my wife are happy - wouldn't want to be without them!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have sheep on a weed eating contract. there was one weed Dalmatian toad flax that the sheep were not eating so I bought my first ever goat to see if he would eat the weed. he did and he taught the sheep that they could eat it too. with in two years the sheep had totally controlled the weed. that was my introduction in to the goat world.
I enjoyed that goat so much that I now have 20 goats now.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Squidgette said:


> Catahoula, I agree that this is not nearly as easy as it sounds! It was a good try. Goats are just trouble and wrangling them around can be challenging.  Hope your neighbor was a good sport!
> 
> Connie


Connie, the neighbor had fun with the goats. The weed eating business could work. I have been trying to 'lease' them out. I think if they had stayed on the property (I was only leaving them there 6-8 hours a day) 24/7, they would do better. We have large predators (bears and mountain lions) here and my neighbor didn't have shelter for the goats so I didn't leave them overnight there. I also fed them too well so they were really hungry I guess. I had joked with my husband about getting Nigerian Dwarf for city homes and more goats for larger properties is it had worked out for us. I still think it is a great idea. -- Eliza


----------

